# Updates on SVO Orchids & Windy Hill Gardens??



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone know of anything with these two?

Fred puts out his catasetum list twice a year I think.
One in the early summer and again, in the fall.

Marilyn updates her website late May or June.

Neither has updated their list for this year, and I'm just wondering.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Jun 17, 2017)

Fred put out a flask list about a month ago- round 1 for Cattleya alliance and only one of the year for Catasetum alliance. Check his site for what is left. I got some nice flasks from him and when I went back for more he was traveling and said he would be back 6-20. So if you reach out to him, might be a few days before you hear back.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2017)

Fred was in Australia last week lecturing. I went to hear him talk - he is a fabulous speaker! His trip might have delayed the list?


----------



## eaborne (Jun 17, 2017)

Marilyn said Windy Hill's new list should go up next week.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 17, 2017)

Fred said late June on the new catasetum list. Are you on the mailing list? And Marilyn has been busy in her retirement! Lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Fred was in Australia last week lecturing. I went to hear him talk - he is a fabulous speaker! His trip might have delayed the list?



I wonder if a group of orchid societies together cover the international air fare for the vendor in such cases? 
I guess it's for his own investment also as he probably wants to bring back some Aussie Dendrobium.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you, all.

With regard to SVO, I saw that he updated flask and cattleya list but I was mainly interested in Paphs & catasetum lists. 

I guess I will soon see them up.


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2017)

I always look forward to Marilyn's listing!!!


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 19, 2017)

I just got an announcement in my e-mail today about an updated catasetum list.

If you are looking for any of Fred's catasetums from last year I might have it... Long story.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 19, 2017)

I did, too.
Basically the same as last fall, but with a lot less overall and some new ones.
I want SVO 6486, which I already have, but the plant is crappy, so I would like some healthy looking ones, so I'll have to put in a special request for this.
Then, SVO 6913, 6914, 6720 (I also have this, but it is always nice to have a multiple for variation).


----------



## AdamD (Jun 21, 2017)

Windy Hill web page is updated


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I wonder if a group of orchid societies together cover the international air fare for the vendor in such cases?
> I guess it's for his own investment also as he probably wants to bring back some Aussie Dendrobium.



I would doubt it. When Sam Tsui comes he pays his own way and brings lots of flasks - great commitment to growers, I think.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 23, 2017)

Division and flask list are out as well for Windy Hill. Pm me if you'd like a copy, or email Marilyn


----------

